# MRV Whole Home Issue - All Receivers Not Seeing Each Other



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

I have recently been having issues with Whole Home / MRV.

I have three HD-DVRs, all hooked up via Deca. I have a SWM8. I did the install.

HR20-100 in Basement
HR22-100 in Living Room
HR21-200 in Bedroom

When I did the install a few months back, everything was working fine. Every once in a while, a receiver would drop off. Do a "Restore Defaults" on "Network Setup" or a Reset would fix the problem.

Last week, I couldn't get the Living Room HD-DVR to connect using any of the methods. The Basement and Bedroom DVRs saw each other fine. I found the "Static IP" thread but my original router (TrendNet TEW-432BRP) couldn't do DHCP Reservations and didn't seem to be able to handle IPs set outside of the DHCP pool.

So, I invested in an Cisco E2000. I was looking to upgrade to a N router anyway. I set up my receivers using DHCP reservations and got them all to connect to the internet.

However, my Basement receiver is now causing problems. It can connect to the internet (via the connection test), but cannot see the other two receivers. The other two receivers connect to each other and the internet.

Today, I connected a switch in between my Deca Broadband Adapter and my Cisco router, but that did not appear to solve the issue. I tried to a "Restore Defaults" on the Basement HD-DVR.

I don't know what is causing the issue. I am in the middle of recording Final Four games, so I can't do a reset right now. I plan to do a reset on the Basement receiver at the end of the night.

Any other suggestions? Any other information that I can provide to help solve the problem?


----------



## krazyrs (Sep 22, 2011)

is your HR20-100 connected like any of these?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

A little more info would help as well. 

Are you using green splitters?

How exactly is your system wired? 

Is your swim 8 green label?

How are you getting Internet into the deca cloud?

The first thing to check is if your HR 20 - 100 is set up Like the diagrams in the post above but after that the more information will help us better determine what's going on.


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

inkahauts said:


> A little more info would help as well.
> 
> Are you using green splitters?
> 
> ...


HR20-100 is hooked up using the second diagram (splitter out 1 -> DECA -> Sat In 1 & ethernet port, splitter out 2 -> band stop filter -> Sat In 2). I'm connected to the internet, can pull down YouTube videos.

All green splitters, DECA's, SWM. I have a SWM8 going to a 8-way splitter. I am using 4 output (1 to each DVR, 1 to router, 4 capped).

This is the how my DECA system is hooked up with the DECA Broadband Router Package/DIRECTV Cinema Connection Kit (DCCK) shown here:
http://www.weaknees.com/images/deca-bb-router-thumb.jpg

I now have that connected to a switch (TrendNet TEG-S80G) before going to the router, but I was having the same issue before I hooked that up today. When I log into the router and look at the DHCP table, I can see all three HD-DVRs connected to the IP I assigned using DHCP Reservation.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djsmokyc said:


> HR20-100 is hooked up using the second diagram (splitter out 1 -> DECA -> Sat In 1 & ethernet port, splitter out 2 -> band stop filter -> Sat In 2). I'm connected to the internet, can pull down YouTube videos.


You've posted the SAT 1 & 2 backwards, but you have it connected correctly or it would see the internet.

What are the IPs and subnets between these three receivers?


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> You've posted the SAT 1 & 2 backwards, but you have it connected correctly or it would see the internet.
> 
> What are the IPs and subnets between these three receivers?


Yep, you are right on the Sat 1 and 2 inputs reversed.

HR20-100 (Basement) 192.168.1.112 255.255.255.0
HR22-100 (Living Room) 192.168.1.113 255.255.255.0
HR21-200 (Bedroom) 192.168.1.111 255.255.255.0

I use OpenDNS and that DNS address has shown up in the "Advanced Setup" screen.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djsmokyc said:


> Yep, you are right on the Sat 1 and 2 inputs reversed.
> 
> HR20-100 (Basement) 192.168.1.112 255.255.255.0
> HR22-100 (Living Room) 192.168.1.113 255.255.255.0
> ...


So from this, it looks like either the receiver in question needs to have all the networking reset to defaults and start over, "or" the router needs a factory reset and start over with it.
I've had something like this and it turned out to be in the router, and not long ago, another poster had the same thing.
The router should have a recessed button for it's reset. Make sure you know the factory login and password before doing this reset.


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> So from this, it looks like either the receiver in question needs to have all the networking reset to defaults and start over, "or" the router needs a factory reset and start over with it.
> I've had something like this and it turned out to be in the router, and not long ago, another poster had the same thing.
> The router should have a recessed button for it's reset. Make sure you know the factory login and password before doing this reset.


So, I unplugged the router, did menu "Restarts" on all three receivers simultaneously and then plugged the router back in.

This seems to have solved the issue for now.

I'm not sure why independent "Restarts" or Reset to Defaults for Network Setup didn't work, but I'm glad it seems to be done.

Thanks to everyone for their help and ideas.


----------

